# New: Circle Cycle engine



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I was looking through Popular Science magazine and found an article on the Circle Cycle internal combustion engine that is totally different from any current designs that I have seen.
Below is the link to it which shows the design and an engine in operation. I thought some of you might be interested…..........enjoy, Jim

http://thekneeslider.com/archives/2012/01/13/circle-cycle-internal-combustion-engine/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

how many cycles could a circle cycle cycle, if a circle cycle could cycle a circle? WOW, that was hard to type


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty interesting. I would suspect that the alignment between the cylinder and the piston is VERY critical. A few thousandths off and you probably get scrap metal all over the place. - lol


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see that design as being very practical in the real-world. If it is mounted in a vehicle, the vibration of large bumps and impacts to the suspension could cause just enough deflection to turn that engine into a pile of scrap.

Also, while it may not have all of the accompanying accessories hooked up for prototype demonstration, they will undoubtedly be necessary to function for any given duration in the real world. Lubrication and cooling would seem to be fairly difficult with this design.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Man!

What an engine!

One LITTLE hic-up & it's ALL OVER!

Awesome!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good points, guys. I was wondering about all of those too. It seems that when it fires and the piston comes out of the bore, there would be a whole lot of exhaust and heat inside that compartment.It will be interesting to see if it ever amounts to anything. It is nice to see there are guys thinking about this stuff in the USA, though.

.................Jim


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've seen a similar design that relied on rotating valves if they could even be called that. It is nice to see US innovation still exists if only something can be done with it.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

US innovation has never left… don't know where you're getting that line from. What we have lost somewhat is the ability to manufacture affordable goods and that is coming back as well as shipping costs sky rocket and the number of defects per batch increases in off-shore manufacturing.

There are numerous "new" engine designs every year from around the world (yes, even the United States). Many of these ideas work great in small mock-ups and computer-modeled simulators. When it comes time to scale a design up, most of the designs fail simply due to the mass of the components needed for practical power output and others fail because there has been no thought of how to actually make the engine function past these short demo runs (low stress). Yet, others fail because they cannot be manufactured in any manner that would make them cost effective. We, as a society, have already shown that we are more of a society of "disposable," low-cost goods rather than ones that last forever and cost a lot… by then they are usually out of style or out of date.

Just take a trip to youtube land and check out all of the engine designs. Some are pretty cool to watch move… just the sheer mechanics of the devices usually makes me think for long periods of time (usually on how to improve what they have made).


----------



## NoKetchup (Apr 4, 2012)

rube goldberg at its finest. Don't get me wrong its a great theoretical exercise but whole reinsertion of the piston that is on a rotating assembly is just fundamentally flawed for any real world application.

but cool link non the less.


----------

